# Mobile Broadband



## conorl (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi,
I'm going to be spending a few weeks along the east coast of Australia later this year and I'm looking for recommendations on which mobile broadband provider I should go for.
I'm also going to be spending a few weeks in New Zealand (this will be after the time spent in Australia), so I was wondering if any Australian mobile operator provided mobile broadband while roaming in New Zealand at no extra cost.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Our main telco Telstra has not long intrroduced a new service based on a plug in unit that I imagine works off satellite transmission.[ the guy flogging it was extra evasive on everything including cost].

It is expensive and he was only promoting it re plan costs, discounted initial months etc. and not a PAYG system, not sure if being satellite based whether it'll have global roaming by itself and other than that you'll likely have to look at mobile phone connections and the standard telco gloaming roaming which no doubt would be stratospherically high in cost.

Suggest you look at Telstra site and then see if Optus or Vodafone have similar systems in the pipeline and like everything, given a few years if it is kept as a product, price may come down.


----------



## Mattiascarlosjuan1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Which telco provider would you recommend in perth, WA?


----------

